# Crazy a$$ accusations...



## StatusQuo

Okay, so during the course of our 13 year relationship (nearly 7 of which we've been married) my hubby has never trusted me, and has told me so on multiple occasions. I've never done anything to warrant this lack of trust, he's just not a trusting person by nature. Alas, he's accused me of cheating on him many times, all of which were unfounded. Because I find his proof humorous, I want to share some of it with you.

One of the first times that he accused me was as a result of me going out to dinner with my best friend from high school. My grandmother had recently passed away, and I was at my grandparents' home for a family gathering. It was the first and last of such gatherings since my grandmother's passing. Hubby and I were dating at the time, and he refused to attend family functions with me. I called my BFF, and we went out to Burger King for a milkshake, because I needed to get away from the sadness that was overtaking the day. When I told him about it he flipped. According to him, I was lying, and was really shacked up with someone.

These are more humorous:

1.) I had an appointment after work to get my hair cut. I returned home later than he had expected. I'd had 6 inches of hair cut off, and my eyebrows done. He accused me of cheating on him during the 2 hours I was gone, saying that I looked the same as I did when I left that morning. 

2.) I wore jeans to work on a Wednesday. - It wasn't casual Friday, so I MUST have been going somewhere other than to work. Uh, actually, I was the only one in the office that day, so no one was going to say anything if I wore jeans, so I took advantage of the situation. I now wear jeans randomly just to irk him. 

3.) He found tampons in the diaper bag. - "Why do you need THOSE in the diaper bag? What's going on?!?!" I have them there cause I need them there, now put them back where you found them. Seriously, it's not like they're condoms or sex toys! WTF?!?!


----------



## lamaga

Ah, tampons, yes....one of those early warning signs of illicit sexytime!

So sorry, SQ -- glad you can laugh about it, though


----------



## StatusQuo

:rofl:

It's either laugh or cry. I chose to laugh at his insanity on this part.


----------



## BeachGuy

Wow...he's a very insecure man.

Just curious...was the milkshake BFF a male or female friend?


----------



## StatusQuo

BFF was female. She'd been my bestfriend since we were 8 years old. She attended my grandmother's funeral, hubby (who I'd been dating for almost 3 years at that time) did not.


----------



## BeachGuy

Yeah...those are some pretty crazy accusations. I'm surprised he's not reading all of your email and checking your phone all day long too. Or is he?


----------



## StatusQuo

BeachGuy said:


> Yeah...those are some pretty crazy accusations. I'm surprised he's not reading all of your email and checking your phone all day long too. Or is he?


Who knows, maybe he is. I've nothing to hide, so he can do as he pleases in that regard. 

He did have some of his coworkers spying on me on FB for awhile. *sigh*

"Jessie said you were on FB ALL day! I thought you said you were busy at work!?!?"

Uhh, I logged in when I got to work, but I had it in a separate tab and it didn't get closed out until I left work. Just because it said I was "online" doesn't mean I was ON FB all day. If you're really THAT concerned, get your own FB and stalk me that way. In the meantime I unfriended his coworkers, because he was having them stalk me.


----------



## jh52

SQ -- I don't know your whole story -- but why do you put up with his crap ??


----------



## StatusQuo

jh52 said:


> SQ -- I don't know your whole story -- but why do you put up with his crap ??


Awww jh52, THAT is the question! I don't know that I have an answer to it though. Alas, if you _really_ want the whole story you can find it here:
Struggling...


----------



## jh52

StatusQuo said:


> Awww jh52, THAT is the question! I don't know that I have an answer to it though. Alas, if you _really_ want the whole story you can find it here:
> Struggling...


Thanks SQ -- I will read your whole story soon !!

Wishing you the best -- we will talk on TAM soon.

Take care !!


----------



## StatusQuo

LOL, it's not an exciting story jh52, so uhh... enjoy(?).


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

i got accused every time i went fishing.
guess those fish lips were just too good to pass up :/


----------



## StatusQuo

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> i got accused every time i went fishing.
> guess those fish lips were just too good to pass up :/


Were you wearing jeans? cause that's an OBVIOUS sign of infidelity!


----------



## pidge70

StatusQuo said:


> Were you wearing jeans? cause that's an OBVIOUS sign of infidelity!


Quit making me laugh!


----------



## StatusQuo

Okay, so I have to admit... after the whole "You're wearing jeans on a Wednesday?!?!" thing, I vented about it to a few coworkers. Well, word got out about it around the office. So now anytime I wear jeans to work I get comments, "Oh, I see your wh*ring it up today, eh?" :rofl:


----------



## StatusQuo

pidge70 said:


> Quit making me laugh!


Quit stalkin' me! :rofl: 

C'mon laughing is good for you, especially when it's at the misfortune of others! :rofl:


----------



## pidge70

StatusQuo said:


> Quit stalkin' me! :rofl:
> 
> C'mon laughing is good for you, especially when it's at the misfortune of others! :rofl:


But, you're so _interesting_


----------



## jh52

StatusQuo said:


> Okay, so I have to admit... after the whole "You're wearing jeans on a Wednesday?!?!" thing, I vented about it to a few coworkers. Well, word got out about it around the office. So now anytime I wear jeans to work I get comments, "Oh, I see your wh*ring it up today, eh?" :rofl:


Were they crotchless jeans ??:smthumbup:

I couldn't help myself !!


----------



## StatusQuo

jh52 said:


> Were they crotchless jeans ??:smthumbup:
> 
> I couldn't help myself !!



LMAO! Funny you should ask that... No they weren't! But alas, I have a story for everything.

So I used to belong to this other forum, it was a bunch of moms that all had kids the same age as my oldest kiddo. We've since migrated from the forum to a private group on FB. Anyway, I told them about the jeans thing, and they decided that I should wear assless chaps to work on Thursdays and tell hubby that it was a new dresscode.


----------



## StatusQuo

pidge70 said:


> But, you're so _interesting_


I know, I know! I'm awesome! Who can resist me?!?!


----------



## pidge70

> I should wear assless chaps


Just an FYI.....all chaps are assless!......:rofl:


----------



## StatusQuo

pidge70 said:


> Just an FYI.....all chaps are assless!......:rofl:


I know, but it's so much more fun to say assless chaps


----------



## StatusQuo

Just saying "chaps"... not nearly as funny


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

StatusQuo said:


> I know, but it's so much more fun to say assless chaps


but it would be much more fun for you to post pix wearing them


----------



## StatusQuo

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> but it would be much more fun for you to post pix wearing them


I already showed you my chipmunk! Jeez, you're never satisfied! :rofl:


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

StatusQuo said:


> I already showed you my chipmunk! Jeez, you're never satisfied! :rofl:


and a very nice chipmunk it is too 

sure, you satisfy me very well. im just trying to get you to go that extra mile, its good for you


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

StatusQuo said:


> Quit stalkin' me! :rofl:


yeah pidge, thats mah job


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

StatusQuo said:


> I already showed you my chipmunk! Jeez, you're never satisfied! :rofl:


you know, you can never get too much of a good thing


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

StatusQuo said:


> Were you wearing jeans? cause that's an OBVIOUS sign of infidelity!


no, i always wear azzless chaps...and nothing else when i go fishing. care to join me?


----------



## Mrs. T

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> no, i always wear azzless chaps...and nothing else when i go fishing. care to join me?


2nd...it doesn't matter what thread I'm reading, you're always there...


----------



## StatusQuo

Mrs. T said:


> 2nd...it doesn't matter what thread I'm reading, you're always there...


Phew! I was beginning to think he really was stalking me, but apparently he stalks everyone!


----------



## Mrs. T

StatusQuo said:


> Phew! I was beginning to think he really was stalking me, but apparently he stalks everyone!


LOL...Status either he stalks everyone or he is spreading himself pretty thin. He does make his rounds. You gotta love him though. A perv and he doesn't even try to hide it.


----------



## StatusQuo

Mrs. T said:


> LOL...Status either he stalks everyone or he is spreading himself pretty thin. He does make his rounds. You gotta love him though. A perv and he doesn't even try to hide it.


And such a sweet perv at that!


----------



## Mrs. T

Yeah, he is one of a select few who make me smile just by seeing his name...you know that some crazy comment is sure to follow. As a matter of fact your name has been making me smile lately too...


----------



## StatusQuo

Awwww *blushes*


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

Mrs. T said:


> 2nd...it doesn't matter what thread I'm reading, you're always there...


i only go where the good people hang out


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

StatusQuo said:


> Phew! I was beginning to think he really was stalking me, but apparently he stalks everyone!


only the few that are worthy


----------



## StatusQuo

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> only the few that are worthy


Awwww, I feel so honored!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

Mrs. T said:


> LOL...Status either he stalks everyone or he is spreading himself pretty thin. He does make his rounds. You gotta love him though. A perv and he doesn't even try to hide it.





> StatusQuo
> Re: Crazy a$$ accusations...
> Quote:
> And such a sweet perv at that!


i think that deserves a 'special' prize


----------



## jh52

StatusQuo said:


> Awww jh52, THAT is the question! I don't know that I have an answer to it though. Alas, if you _really_ want the whole story you can find it here:
> Struggling...


SQ -- just responded to your other thread ---

I think I wrote a book. 

You just stay strong -- and alot of good positive things have to happen IMO -- but don't give up hope --- just yet !!

Take Care SQ


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

StatusQuo said:


> Awwww, I feel so honored!


you should.
do you realize how hard it is for a woman here to draw mah attention as you have?

hmm, nevah mind, but you should still feel honored.


----------



## StatusQuo

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> you should.
> do you realize how hard it is for a woman here to draw mah attention as you have?


Oh, I'm well aware of how difficult is is for a woman here to get your attention. They have to have feet.


----------



## StatusQuo

jh52 said:


> SQ -- just responded to your other thread ---
> 
> I think I wrote a book.
> 
> You just stay strong -- and alot of good positive things have to happen IMO -- but don't give up hope --- just yet !!
> 
> Take Care SQ


And now jh52, I shall go there and respond to your very thoughtful post.


----------



## jh52

StatusQuo said:


> And now jh52, I shall go there and respond to your very thoughtful post.


You can call me jh for short !!


----------



## StatusQuo

jh52 said:


> You can call me jh for short !!


Woot! Woot! jh it is then!  You can call me SQ-the-everlasting-queen-of-the-universe for long! Cause that would be AWESOME!


----------



## thunderstruck

StatusQuo said:


> I already showed you my chipmunk!


Dang, your accusations thread sure beats the hell out of mine.


----------



## StatusQuo

thunderstruck said:


> Dang, your accusations thread sure beats the hell out of mine.


Told ya the Social Spotters got ahold of it!  They aren't much in the way of advice, but they sure know how to make you smile!


----------



## jh52

StatusQuo said:


> Woot! Woot! jh it is then!  You can call me SQ-the-everlasting-queen-of-the-universe for long! Cause that would be AWESOME!


:smthumbup::smthumbup::iagree:


----------



## Mrs. T

StatusQuo said:


> Told ya the Social Spotters got ahold of it!  They aren't much in the way of advice, but they sure know how to make you smile!


2nd....she must be talking about you...surely not me. I'm to be taken much more seriously than that!!


----------



## StatusQuo

Hey now, I love my Social Spotters! So no taking offense to that!!!!


----------



## StatusQuo

thunderstruck - wanna see my chipmunk?? 

I keep his nuts in my pocket.


----------



## thunderstruck

StatusQuo said:


> thunderstruck - wanna see my chipmunk??


I dig those socks.


----------



## StatusQuo

thunderstruck said:


> I dig those socks.


Haha! Thanks!  (2nd didn't approve, pffft!)


----------



## thunderstruck

StatusQuo said:


> Haha! Thanks!  (2nd didn't approve, pffft!)


Yeah, I don't know. Something about pilling socks just does it for me.


----------



## Mrs. T

StatusQuo said:


> thunderstruck - wanna see my chipmunk??
> 
> I keep his nuts in my pocket.


 
And I called 2nd a perv...LOL. SQ you are too much. Oddly enough I felt compelled to sneak a peek at your chipmunk. Very nice I must say.....


----------



## StatusQuo

thunderstruck said:


> Yeah, I don't know. Something about pilling socks just does it for me.


:rofl:


----------



## StatusQuo

Mrs. T said:


> And I called 2nd a perv...LOL. SQ you are too much. Oddly enough I felt compelled to sneak a peek at your chipmunk. Very nice I must say.....


LMAO! What?!?!? It was a completely innocent thread about my dear little woodland friend! Not my fault the TAM boyz went crazy with it!


----------



## Mrs. T

StatusQuo said:


> LMAO! What?!?!? It was a completely innocent thread about my dear little woodland friend! Not my fault the TAM boyz went crazy with it!


 
Woodland friend...ummm hmmmmm. Did you name your woody yet?


----------



## StatusQuo

Mrs. T said:


> Woodland friend...ummm hmmmmm. Did you name your woody yet?


His name is Nutty


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

Mrs. T said:


> 2nd....she must be talking about you...surely not me. I'm to be taken much more seriously than that!!


oh cum on now, you know how to make us smile


----------



## thunderstruck

StatusQuo said:


> His name is Nutty


You aren't even trying to keep this thread clean, are you?


----------



## StatusQuo

thunderstruck said:


> You aren't even trying to keep this thread clean, are you?


I'm dead serious, that's what my 4yr old named him!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

StatusQuo said:


> thunderstruck - wanna see my chipmunk??
> 
> I keep his nuts in my pocket.


 dammit, you just show your chipmunk to whoever will look at it.

and here i thought i was special


----------



## StatusQuo

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> dammit, you just show your chipmunk to whoever will look at it.
> 
> and here i thought i was special


A chipmunk as awesome as mine needs to be appreciated by everyone that will look at it! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

ok, this is true :/

it is pretty awesome.


----------



## StatusQuo

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> ok, this is true :/
> 
> it is pretty awesome.



_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## southern wife

StatusQuo said:


> Okay, so during the course of our 13 year relationship (nearly 7 of which we've been married) my hubby has never trusted me, and has told me so on multiple occasions. I've never done anything to warrant this lack of trust, he's just not a trusting person by nature. Alas, he's accused me of cheating on him many times, all of which were unfounded. Because I find his proof humorous, I want to share some of it with you.
> 
> One of the first times that he accused me was as a result of me going out to dinner with my best friend from high school. My grandmother had recently passed away, and I was at my grandparents' home for a family gathering. It was the first and last of such gatherings since my grandmother's passing. Hubby and I were dating at the time, and he refused to attend family functions with me. I called my BFF, and we went out to Burger King for a milkshake, because I needed to get away from the sadness that was overtaking the day. When I told him about it he flipped. According to him, I was lying, and was really shacked up with someone.
> 
> These are more humorous:
> 
> 1.) I had an appointment after work to get my hair cut. I returned home later than he had expected. I'd had 6 inches of hair cut off, and my eyebrows done. He accused me of cheating on him during the 2 hours I was gone, saying that I looked the same as I did when I left that morning.
> 
> 2.) I wore jeans to work on a Wednesday. - It wasn't casual Friday, so I MUST have been going somewhere other than to work. Uh, actually, I was the only one in the office that day, so no one was going to say anything if I wore jeans, so I took advantage of the situation. I now wear jeans randomly just to irk him.
> 
> 3.) He found tampons in the diaper bag. - "Why do you need THOSE in the diaper bag? What's going on?!?!" I have them there cause I need them there, now put them back where you found them. Seriously, it's not like they're condoms or sex toys! WTF?!?!


:lol: I didn't get past this post, but are those *super size tampons*? 



If so.....................
























Then :iagree: You're a cheater!


----------



## StatusQuo

southern wife said:


> :lol: I didn't get past this post, but are those *super size tampons*?
> 
> 
> 
> If so.....................
> 
> 
> 
> Then :iagree: You're a cheater!


Just plain ol' "Regular"... it's not like they were battery operated either! :rofl:


----------



## Mrs. T

StatusQuo said:


> Just plain ol' "Regular"... it's not like they were battery operated either! :rofl:


SQ...you are genious!! Could you imagine the fun we'd have with battery operated tampons?? Women would be waiting for their next period just so they could use one...but then again, I'm not very good at waiting (no patience). This could be a goldmine...:smthumbup:


----------



## jh52

Mrs. T said:


> SQ...you are genious!! Could you imagine the fun we'd have with battery operated tampons?? Women would be waiting for their next period just so they could use one...but then again, I'm not very good at waiting (no patience). This could be a goldmine...:smthumbup:


Mrs T and SQ:

Suggest contacting a patent attorney today --- make sure no one steals this idea !!

You can both retire -- and never work another day in your lifes. Have people waiting on you -- cooking for you -- everything that goes with the rich and famous !!


----------



## StatusQuo

We might really be on to something here!!! I'm guessing if they were battery operated though, there'd be no need for the smaller sizes, everyone would be going super-plus! :rofl:


----------



## Shoeguy

Wow this thread has gone to a place I don't think anyone could have predicted. LOL

Kind of funny though. Thought in my head is not.


----------



## StatusQuo

Shoeguy said:


> Wow this thread has gone to a place I don't think anyone could have predicted. LOL
> 
> Kind of funny though. Thought in my head is not.


Shoeguy, it's the Social Spotters... they follow me around, and wreak havoc on my posts! 

Do tell though, what's the thought in your head?


----------



## Mrs. T

What gives SQ?...you call us Social Spotters as if you're not one of us. LOL. Who started this crazy a$$ thread anyway??


----------



## StatusQuo

Mrs. T said:


> What gives SQ?...you call us Social Spotters as if you're not one of us. LOL. Who started this crazy a$$ thread anyway??


Shhh, don't out me as a Social Spotter! :rofl:

I started it... but I didn't start it in SOCIAL! This is a very serious thread, about the horrible accusations I've faced. It's not my fault that they are insane, and so easily made fun of. Although, I do prefer to laugh about them. So keep on wreaking your havoc Mrs. T, we have a patent to work on!


----------



## Mrs. T

StatusQuo said:


> Shhh, don't out me as a Social Spotter! :rofl:
> 
> I started it... but I didn't start it in SOCIAL! This is a very serious thread, about the horrible accusations I've faced. It's not my fault that they are insane, and so easily made fun of. Although, I do prefer to laugh about them. So keep on wreaking your havoc Mrs. T, we have a patent to work on!


Wreaking havoc...me? (I reply in extreme innocence) I came to this thread with all good intentions of commenting on your issues and you had my complete attention until that pesky 2nd timer got involved in it. He threw me off my game I have to admit. LOL


----------



## StatusQuo

Mrs. T said:


> Wreaking havoc...me? (I reply in extreme innocence) I came to this thread with all good intentions of commenting on your issues and you had my complete attention until that pesky 2nd timer got involved in it. He threw me off my game I have to admit. LOL


2nd has been AWOL for the past 2 days, I'mma send a search party out for him.


----------



## Mrs. T

StatusQuo said:


> 2nd has been AWOL for the past 2 days, I'mma send a search party out for him.


 LOL...you've been reading too much of his material, you're starting to talk like him. I wonder what that boy could be up to? Whatever he's doing I hope he don't break it...


----------



## Shoeguy

Here was the thought...you asked

I'm an analyst so wondering what kind of profit margin they could possibly have. Maybe if the cloth part is the only disposable part. How would the vibrating part be reusable.

Maybe not so unlike that toilet bowl wand thingy I have where you push the button and the diposal pad which has all the cleaning chemical in it pops off. 

I have lost it I know. Dang it you SQ!!!!


----------



## Jellybeans

Status--your post is sad to me. 

It sounds annoying to be with someone like that. And taxing and draining. It's got to wear you down.

I am assuming he's always been this way. Why did you stay with him?

Sometimes the person doing the accusing is in fact, the cheat. They project.


----------



## StatusQuo

Jellybeans said:


> Status--your post is sad to me.
> 
> It sounds annoying to be with someone like that. And taxing and draining. It's got to wear you down.
> 
> I am assuming he's always been this way. Why did you stay with him?
> 
> Sometimes the person doing the accusing is in fact, the cheat. They project.


Jellybeans - the accusations started when we had been dating for about 3 years. At one point during this time we were talking before we went to sleep one night, and I had asked him if he really wanted to be with me, he said he wasn't sure. I asked him if there was someone else, he said "No one in particular". I got out of bed, packed up my stuff and went back to my apartment. The next day he came over and apologized, said he was just tired, and didn't know what he was saying. That conversation still haunts me, and it's been almost 10 years.

He hadn't made anymore comments like that until the past year or two, and then more recently I've gotten the "jeans", "tampons", etc. accusations that I posted about. I really don't think he's cheating, I've had my suspicions about it off and on, but I don't have anything that is truly putting up red flags for me. 

I stay with him because we've been together for over 12 years, married for almost 7 years, and we have two small children. He's all I know.


----------



## StatusQuo

Shoeguy said:


> Here was the thought...you asked
> 
> I'm an analyst so wondering what kind of profit margin they could possibly have. Maybe if the cloth part is the only disposable part. How would the vibrating part be reusable.
> 
> Maybe not so unlike that toilet bowl wand thingy I have where you push the button and the diposal pad which has all the cleaning chemical in it pops off.
> 
> I have lost it I know. Dang it you SQ!!!!


I'm picturing something like a "bullet" (familiar with bullet vibes, right?) only a little smaller, battery operated (maybe like a hearing aid battery) that inserts into an absorbant "shell". Remove, discard the shell, reinsert into a new shell. The shell would have to have a membrane inside to prevent yuckying up the vibe. 

It's a million dollar idea!


----------



## jh52

StatusQuo said:


> I'm picturing something like a "bullet" (familiar with bullet vibes, right?) only a little smaller, battery operated (maybe like a hearing aid battery) that inserts into an absorbant "shell". Remove, discard the shell, reinsert into a new shell. The shell would have to have a membrane inside to prevent yuckying up the vibe.
> 
> It's a million dollar idea!


Patent that sucker !!!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

StatusQuo said:


> I stay with him because we've been together for over 12 years, married for almost 7 years, and we have two small children. He's all I know.


you know thats kinda, ummm, lame. right?


----------



## StatusQuo

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> you know thats kinda, ummm, lame. right?


I'm aware of that. Doesn't make it any easier though.


----------



## jh52

SQ -- please don't take offense to this question -- and it may have been asked before but:

Are you afraid of being alone ??


----------



## StatusQuo

jh52 said:


> SQ -- please don't take offense to this question -- and it may have been asked before but:
> 
> Are you afraid of being alone ??


No offense taken. I'm not afraid of being alone. I know that I could hack it. I'm afraid of leaving...


----------



## jh52

StatusQuo said:


> No offense taken. I'm not afraid of being alone. I know that I could hack it. I'm afraid of leaving...


Why ??


----------



## StatusQuo

He has a violent temper. I know he'd make my life hell in the process of trying to leave. It wouldn't be amicable in any sense. Any time we argue about even stupid stuff it results in him breaking things, punching holes in the walls, etc. I'm terrified as to how he would react if I were to leave, or try to.

Case and point... Saturday morning we were cleaning up the house before my grandfather, and a few other people came over to visit. My Easter decals were still on the front door (granted it's long past Easter, but things have been hectic, and it hasn't been my top priority to take them down). He went to take them down, and I asked him to leave them alone and I would do it when I finished what I was doing. He threw a HUGE tantrum and ripped the blinds from the door... not just pulled them down, but destroyed them. There were little bits of plastic everywhere. My 4 year old was sitting on the couch quivering afterward. "Mommy, I feel like I need to cry." Seeing her upset, I lost it verbally, and dropped the F-bomb at him a couple of times. He told me to grow up and stop talking like that in front of the kids. I fully admit that I was wrong to swear in front of them, but he's the one that just destroyed the blinds in front of them, and THAT was okay? I calmed my daughter down, and picked up the pieces of plastic before the baby could get to them. 

If he reacts like that when I ask him to let me take care of them (because I knew where the cases were for them, and how they went back in the packages), then how will he react to something like me telling him that I'm leaving?


----------



## joe kidd

StatusQuo said:


> He has a violent temper. I know he'd make my life hell in the process of trying to leave. It wouldn't be amicable in any sense. Any time we argue about even stupid stuff it results in him breaking things, punching holes in the walls, etc. I'm terrified as to how he would react if I were to leave, or try to.
> 
> Case and point... Saturday morning we were cleaning up the house before my grandfather, and a few other people came over to visit. My Easter decals were still on the front door (granted it's long past Easter, but things have been hectic, and it hasn't been my top priority to take them down). He went to take them down, and I asked him to leave them alone and I would do it when I finished what I was doing. He threw a HUGE tantrum and ripped the blinds from the door... not just pulled them down, but destroyed them. There were little bits of plastic everywhere. My 4 year old was sitting on the couch quivering afterward. "Mommy, I feel like I need to cry." Seeing her upset, I lost it verbally, and dropped the F-bomb at him a couple of times. He told me to grow up and stop talking like that in front of the kids. I fully admit that I was wrong to swear in front of them, but he's the one that just destroyed the blinds in front of them, and THAT was okay? I calmed my daughter down, and picked up the pieces of plastic before the baby could get to them.
> 
> If he reacts like that when I ask him to let me take care of them (because I knew where the cases were for them, and how they went back in the packages), then how will he react to something like me telling him that I'm leaving?


Wow. The good thing is if you decide to leave he can only act like that one more time. Have you told him that he frightens you? Are you afraid he will get physical with you if you tell him?


----------



## StatusQuo

joe kidd said:


> Wow. The good thing is if you decide to leave he can only act like that one more time. Have you told him that he frightens you? Are you afraid he will get physical with you if you tell him?


He's never been physical towards me, or the kids in his rages. I've told him repeatedly that if he EVER hurt any of us, that I would call the police, and I'd be gone and wouldn't look back. 

I've been putting up with his tantrums long enough that I'm not afraid of them anymore. It pisses me off when he breaks things, but I'm not scared like I used to be. It breaks my heart that the kids are scared, and that's the part that upsets me the most. For the most part *I* can avoid doing things to set him off, so I do. I walk on eggshells, and try not to push the envelope. Saturday was unexpected, I didn't think that something like that would set him off. The kids have been the ones to push him over the edge lately... just by being kids. My four year old is testing limits (as 4 year olds do) these days, and has set him off quite a bit. He slams his fists against tables/countertops and flips out at her. This scares her, and she runs to me for protection. I don't like that she has to experience that. I want her to feel safe in her own home, and not have to be afraid of Daddy and how he'll react if she doesn't want to wear the shirt he picked out for her. *sigh*

I'm not sure how he would react if I told him that I wanted to leave, or that I was thinking about leaving. I'm sure it wouldn't be pretty though. 

A few months ago, I did have bags packed for myself and the kids. I had them tucked in my closet. I was gearing myself up to walk out. The stupid cat crapped in my bag though, so I had to take it out of the closet and wash/trash everything. I never repacked them, and he still doesn't know that I was packed and ready to go.


----------



## Mrs. T

StatusQuo said:


> He's never been physical towards me, or the kids in his rages. I've told him repeatedly that if he EVER hurt any of us, that I would call the police, and I'd be gone and wouldn't look back.
> 
> I've been putting up with his tantrums long enough that I'm not afraid of them anymore. It pisses me off when he breaks things, but I'm not scared like I used to be. It breaks my heart that the kids are scared, and that's the part that upsets me the most. For the most part *I* can avoid doing things to set him off, so I do. I walk on eggshells, and try not to push the envelope. Saturday was unexpected, I didn't think that something like that would set him off. The kids have been the ones to push him over the edge lately... just by being kids. My four year old is testing limits (as 4 year olds do) these days, and has set him off quite a bit. He slams his fists against tables/countertops and flips out at her. This scares her, and she runs to me for protection. I don't like that she has to experience that. I want her to feel safe in her own home, and not have to be afraid of Daddy and how he'll react if she doesn't want to wear the shirt he picked out for her. *sigh*
> 
> I'm not sure how he would react if I told him that I wanted to leave, or that I was thinking about leaving. I'm sure it wouldn't be pretty though.
> 
> A few months ago, I did have bags packed for myself and the kids. I had them tucked in my closet. I was gearing myself up to walk out. The stupid cat crapped in my bag though, so I had to take it out of the closet and wash/trash everything. I never repacked them, and he still doesn't know that I was packed and ready to go.


OMG....
My thought is that if it gets so bad that you decide to pack the bags again call the police before you leave. Once they arrive at the door tell the jacka$$ you're married to that you are leaving. He can't stop you and he also won't be likely to do anything to harm either you or the children while the cops are standing there.


----------

